# Tattooing?



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I have 2 unregistered young yearlings that will be entered in a fair that requires scrapies or tattoos. I hate scapies tags but should i go through the trouble of getting them tattooed? and if so what would i tattoo them with? (numbers letter etc) :whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are you a member of ADGA? if so your tattoo with the registry can be associated with the scrapies program and then you wont need to tag. If you dont have a membership with them then you will need to tag


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

no I am not a member of the ADGA but really should do that.... but would it be illegal or against the "rules" to tattoo them anyways? I'm used to tattooing rabbits and it doesn't matter with them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No its not - but the reason for the scrapies tag is for identification purposes through the state. If you just tattoo them with anything there is no link to you or the state for ID. They may still make you tag them


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Does it have to be thru ADGA? I have a farm registered with AGS.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The state vet asked me adga so not sure if ags works with the scrapies program. 

You would need to contact your state vet to find out. The NJ state vet was so nice and helpful she really worked with me to find an answer.


----------

